# Lukewarm espresso from a Bialetti



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone got any advice for getting a hottish espresso from a Bialetti. The one I bought is a stainless steel version. Bought it for use on holiday. When I've used it, coffee is decidedly lukewarm. I HATE lukewarm espresso. I've tried varying the grind with little effect. Any assistance much appreciated. At least now that I am back home, I can enjoy a proper shot courtesy of my Silvia - bliss!


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

This is interesting in that I've never had a problem i.e. it's searingly hot for a long time. I've used Moka pots for a long time as it's the tradition in my wife's family and it was cheap as a student







.

Can you elaborate on how you are using it perhaps and I can see if it ties out with what I'm doing or there's a hole there somewhere?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Is that even possible? Surely the water expands through the pot as it reaches a near boiling temperature? Could be a fault maybe.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

This is what I was thinking. It's almost impossible to not get it piping hot. Unless it's taking a very long time to get through or something like that but then again I don't see how that's possible either.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Are your cups hot/warm before pouring? Silly question but only thing I can think of!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I've only used the Bialetti on two holiday breaks. I don't recall any problems the first time but that was approx a year ago. Took it with me on a break in S West this month and each time I used it, the coffee was decidedly lukewarm. Used some Lavazza Gold - filled the basket nearly to the top and tamped lightly. Then tried some Peaberry beans my wife had brought along for cafetiere. I ground these finer than the Lavazza and still got the same results. Used a moderate heat on the cooker. The coffee appeared quite slowly, with a bit of a fizz at the end. Coffee was acceptable strength but annoyingly tepid. A mystery!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't know they made them in stainless steel but wonder whether that material diffuses the heat more quickly than the normal aluminium fabric which certainly holds heat brilliantly - usually untouchable for a few minutes after brewing.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't tamp. They don't need tamping. The density could be an issue


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I suppose that if you tamp and leave a gap between coffee and filter that gap could fill with water which might then act as a cooling reservoir (or maybe not, why would oy be cool?) for the remaining water as it passes through. Proof's in the pudding, perhaps next time let the coffee dome up above the holder then screw the pot on allowing the filter and gasket to tamp the coffee. Should eliminate any gaps for the brewing process.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for that. Think I'll invest in an aluminium Bialetti next time I'm away from home. Only bought the stainless steel version so I could try it out on my home kitchen hob which is induction.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

The fact it was stainless completely passed me by. How long have they made those?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought mine from Amazon. Just looked on their website and the following notice is listed:

This product is not currently offered by Amazon.co.uk because a customer recently told us that the item he or she received was not as described.

We are working to resolve this as quickly as possible. In the meantime, you may still find this product available from other sellers on this page.

I wonder what this is about?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Interesting for sure. I would say that even with cheap copies that I've picked up on occasion in Spain/Portugal I've never had heat issues so I suspect it may be to do with the stainless.


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Ive used a Bialetti stainless for a while when I need a quick Coffee - I've got an induction hob. I never get a lukewarm Coffee, nor would I describe it as untouchably hot. Even when throwing a dash of cold Milk in when I haven't got time to froth it's OK. OPI try to brew as slowly as possible, it tastes better but I also think the water is boiled longer and so retains more energy.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Don't tamp. They don't need tamping. The density could be an issue


+1 that...

Also, fill the basket to the top with grounds, and then ensure that there are no grounds on the rim of the basket (where it contacts the rubber seal)... And yes, I never found that SS was as good as the Ali ones...

The best bialetti though (obviously if you aren't camping!) is the 3 cup electric Bialletti, it applies very gentle heat and then switches off when it thinks that it is ready... Most of the time it isn't far off.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Will try that. Bought an Aeropress and am experimenting. Decided to get the fine stainless steel filter to go with it. Will be interesting to see if there are any differences in taste and feel between the stainless steel filter and the supplied paper filters. Haven't got the dose/grind quite right yet but already the brewed coffee is much better than I was getting from the stainless steel Bialetti.


----------

